# squatting in gainesville?



## jackie (Sep 16, 2012)

just scored a cheap greyhound ticket so im goin back to gainesville! one step closer to leaving, right? anywhooo...i have nowhere to go. i know where occupy gainesville is located and im probably gonna hit them up tonight. see if i can help em out with anything for a place to sleep... but if it doesnt work out, i nred to know of some people/squats i van check out. dont have anything but the clothes on my back and a few bucks so anything helps, man.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 16, 2012)

this goes for anywhere: yer gonna be a lot better off cracking yer own squat that hoping on finding an already-established "squat house" full of punk kids ready to take you in. i mean yeah, it happens, but its pretty unlikely. besides, cracking yer own place and fixing it up the way you want and making it yer own is half the fun. most squats dont last more than a few months unless yer lucky.

that being said, i know very little about gainesville but i'll make some phone calls tonight and try to get you in touch with some folk


----------



## jackie (Sep 16, 2012)

fuck yeah, thats awesome of you. its just that im new to this and new to gainesville so i dont know where anything is. i spent a couple weeks out there before coming home for a week to prepare. buuut this was kind of a last minute decision when someone offered me a ticket for 10 bucks. let me know if you hear anything- i wont be in town til about 10 tonight


----------



## jackie (Sep 16, 2012)

dont get me wrong, i wanna squat my own place, but i dont know my way around up there.


----------



## Chewbacka (Sep 17, 2012)

No one knows a town when it's the first time into said town. You just gotta explore and find your way. Ask the locals and try and get info on the best places to go.


----------



## jackie (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah man thats what ovr been doing. met a few cool prople that help me out when i need it. pass time in the park playin cards, writing, talking to people. its a pretty chill city


----------



## jackie (Sep 18, 2012)

phone keyboard is lame


----------



## VitaminDe (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't know much about Gainesville, but it seems interesting. Warm, at least. Did you find a place? I just noticed this is from about two months ago.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 13, 2012)

jackie said:


> its a pretty chill city


cops aint chill tho ......... lots of woods and shit around gainesville to set up a tent...... me and my girl actually had a half burnt out hotel we were stayin in there for a week or two... the non-burnt rooms were pristine..... but yeah....good luck


----------



## GEWWW (Nov 14, 2012)

Im no help with a squat, but am gonna be in gainesville, fl early december. Just gotta waste a few months till i head back to the AT.Names chewy.


----------

